# Chronarch CI4 Question



## Tigeraggie85 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have two and one significantly under performs compared to the other.

It went in the water about 6 weeks ago and I gave it a total breakdown and cleaning, but it's still casting a good 10 yards or more shorter than the other reel. The reels are on similar rods and I switched them up to compare and got the same results.

I took the line off both reels so I could hear and feel them better. The "bad" one seems to free spin about the same as the "good" one, but when reeling, there is a slight vibration and noise that sounds like the spool is rubbing against the frame. I set the spool tension and drag as close to the same on each reel as I could get to keep them comparable.

I can add that the spool sound is much more noticeable when casting and reeling the bad one, while the good one is as smooth as can be.

I believe all of the bearing are in good shape. The only one I haven't taken out and checked yet is the bearing closest to the pinion gear.

Assuming all of the bearings are good, any thoughts as to what could be causing the poor casting performance and slight vibrations while reeling?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

My money is still on the bearings. Check them all and give them a good oiling with your favorite flavor of speed lube.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

The ci + 4 is a casting machine. Assume you have checked the pins and the external cast control wheel. Go to one pin and adjust the external wheel to the proper tension. If you have done this and it did not help then pull your spool bearings. I put them on a peg (tapered dowel or sanded down golf tee) and give them a spin. My guess they will only revolve a few times. If so take carb cleaner and hit them on both sides with concenrated spray then give them another spin. If you don't see marked improvement replace the bearings.

Also remove spool and clean the shaft and plastic brake pins (light coat of oil for them).
Run a q-tip thru the pinion gear then wipe and oil the inside of the side plate and the outside of the cylinder that holds the spool bearing. I keep a small zip lock in my tackle bag that has a few tools and small rag and q-tips coated with rem oil. Not hard to do in the boat but remember the side plate is not attached.

I'm thinking the noise is coming from a pinion bearing.

If mine ever get multiple problems I return them for professional cleaning. Get a curado I to use while the other is being repaired. Functions much the same and has a few improvements over ci4 but not a tight and not as expensive. Easier to service for me.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Not saying this is the problem but make sure you put grease back on the worm bar. Mine was doing the same thing although I didn't have casting problems. It seemed to help with the reeling problems I was having though.


----------



## Tigeraggie85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for all of the great tips, guys!!

Turns out, it was the spool bearings. I had installed boca ceramic bearings for the first time a couple of months ago. I checked them by rolling them on a Q-tip. Didn't feel any rough spots or anything, but I only rolled them between my finger, I didn't try to spin them. I assumed they were fine because I felt no roughness.

After reading the responses here, I pulled them again and tried to spin them on a q-tip with compressed air. Nothing! I soaked them in mineral spirits and tried again. Still nothing!

I took the orange seals off of them and soaked them again in mineral spirits. I spun them again with compressed and that did the trick. There was some light corrosion on the inside of the seals.

I reinstalled them and the spool spins FOREVER! There is noise from the ceramic bearings, but otherwise it's smooth as can be and spins freely. 

I'll get line back on them today and give 'em a field test this weekend.

Thanks again!


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Put a drop of oil to minimize the noise.


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Tigeraggie85 said:


> Thanks for all of the great tips, guys!!
> 
> Turns out, it was the spool bearings. I had installed boca ceramic bearings for the first time a couple of months ago. I checked them by rolling them on a Q-tip. Didn't feel any rough spots or anything, but I only rolled them between my finger, I didn't try to spin them. I assumed they were fine because I felt no roughness.
> 
> ...


Oil them.

Ceramic balls won't rust. But their cages and races and shields will. There is no such thing as a rust proof bearing used in a fishing reel. It is only a question of degree over time.


----------

